# Πώς λέγονται πολλά φίδια μαζί;



## psifio (Jun 25, 2011)

Καλησπέρα! Όχι, δεν το πάω για σύντομο ανέκδοτο. Πολλά φίδια μαζί μάς κάνουν κοπάδι; Σμήνος; Αγέλη; Σμάρι; Φωλιά; Κάτι άλλο;

Αγγλικά:
Bed / nest / pit / slither / knot of snakes

Σας ευχαριστώ για την προσοχή σας. :)


----------



## Marinos (Jun 25, 2011)

Φιδοφωλιά ακούγεται καλά, νομίζω.


----------



## Themis (Jun 25, 2011)

Για τη φιδοφωλιά ουδεμία αντίρρηση. Υπάρχει όμως και κάτι ειδικό για την περίπτωση που είναι μπλεγμένα μεταξύ τους (αλλά δεν το θυμάμαι). Αρμαθιά; Κουβάρι; Πλεξούδα; Μπουκέτο;


----------



## psifio (Jun 25, 2011)

Σας ευχαριστώ. Ούτε κι εγώ έχω καμία ένσταση για τη φιδοφωλιά, εξόν που νομίζω ακούγεται λίγο σουρεάλ στην πρότασή μου: χρειάζομαι κάτι που να πλατσουρίζει στο νερό. Το κουβάρι ταιριάζει περισσότερο.

Τις καλησπέρες μου.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2011)

Ίσως _ομάδα φιδιών_. Η σύναψη υπάρχει ήδη (αν και με διαφορετικό εννοιολογικό περιεχόμενο). Σκέφτομαι μια εικόνα τύπου Ιντιάνα Τζόουνς, με φίδια που απελευθερώνονται από κάπου (τη φιδοφωλιά τους, ενδεχομένως) και κινούνται όλα μαζί ταυτόχρονα και λίγο πολύ παράλληλα στο ύπαιθρο.

Το σμάρι είναι για έντομα, η αγέλη για άγρια ζώα που κυνηγούν και ζουν ομαδικά (με έμφαση, νομίζω, στο «κυνηγούν»). Το σμήνος θα μπορούσε ίσως να επεκταθεί, αν και είναι πολύ εδραιωμένο για πουλιά και ιπτάμενα αντικείμενα (αεροσκάφη, μετεωρίτες). Αναφέρονται όμως και σμήνη ψαριών (όπως και σμάρια ψαριών). Άλλες ιδέες είναι το _κοπάδι_ (που έχουμε συνηθίσει όμως να το συνδέουμε με φιλήσυχα ζώα) και το _στίφος_ (που δεν το βρήκα στο ΛΚΝ και δεν ξέρω αν περιορίζεται μόνο σε ανθρώπινα πλήθη).


----------



## nickel (Jun 26, 2011)

Ο _εσμός_ θα άρεσε σε μένα, αλλά αντιλήφθηκα ότι μόνο σε μένα άρεσε.
Το _σύμπλεγμα_ μού θύμισε Λαοκόοντα.
Ο _λάκκος των φιδιών_ είναι μια φράση που πρέπει να υπάρχει στο νήμα — άσχετος για το psifio.


----------



## sarant (Jun 26, 2011)

Στο μυαλό μου, ο "λάκκος με τα φίδια" είναι σχεδόν παροιμιώδης -και γκουγκλίζοντας βλέπω ότι έχει πολλές γκουγκλιές. 
Βέβαια, μεταφορικά κυρίως: έπεσες στο λάκκο με τα φίδια, καημένε (και σε υπερθετικό, στα νιάτα μου: στον λάκκο με τα κωλοδάχτυλα).

Εσμός φιδιών, κι εμένα μ' αρέσει.


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2011)

Να πάρει, κι εγώ που δεν έβαλα τον εσμό για να μην με κράξετε ότι παραείναι λογιοτατισμός! :)


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2011)

Ο κύριος λόγος που με προβλημάτισε με τον εσμό είναι ότι η χρήση του αφορά ανθρώπους και είναι μειωτικός, επειδή τους ομαδοποιεί με βάση κάποιο αρνητικό χαρακτηριστικό τους. Καταλαβαίνω ότι ακριβώς αυτή η έννοια οδηγεί στη μεταφορά με τον εσμό φιδιών, αλλά τα φίδια δεν είναι υποχρεωτικά επιβλαβή. Εξάλλου, θα ήταν χρήσιμος ένας γενικός όρος για χρήση με ερπετά και αμφίβια, όχι; Πολλούς βατράχους, πολλές σαύρες, πολλούς διπλόδοκους ίσως;


----------



## Zazula (Jun 26, 2011)

Κοιτάξτε, το πιο παραστατικό που μπορώ εγώ να σκεφτώ για ένα κουβάρι φιδιών είναι ο _φιδές_ (ενν. από φίδια) — και μιλάμε θέτω αμέσως υποψηφιότητα για την παρετυμολογία της χρονιάς!


----------



## drsiebenmal (Jun 26, 2011)

Δεν είναι φροϋδικά ενδιαφέρον ότι οι περισσότεροι σκέφτονται κουβαριασμένα φίδια και όχι φίδια που κινούνται ελεύθερα προς την ίδια γενική κατεύθυνση;


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2011)

Ζαζ, το πιο παραστατικό που μπορώ εγώ να σκεφτώ για ένα κουβάρι φίδια είναι κάτι τέτοιο :laugh::

Indiana Jones IV XIV: Snakes on a plane






Από λέξεις, φιδολόι, φιδομάνι, φιδόσογο, φιδαριό, που δεν έψαξα καν μήπως υπάρχουν στα λεξικά ή όχι, αλλά προφανώς δεν θα κάνουν καλή παρέα στον εσμό (που μου αρέσει για εκεί που ανεβάσατε το ρέτζιστερ).

Φεύγω εσπευσμένα απ' αυτό το νήμα, ο οφιοφοβικός.


----------



## daeman (Jun 26, 2011)

drsiebenmal said:


> Δεν είναι φροϋδικά ενδιαφέρον ότι οι περισσότεροι σκέφτονται κουβαριασμένα φίδια και όχι φίδια που κινούνται ελεύθερα προς την ίδια γενική κατεύθυνση;


 
φιδοχείμαρρος, με πολλαπλές φροϋδικές συνδηλώσεις


----------

